

Ask YC : Is Zend Framework good enough for a startup? - billy

I want advice on weather zend framework is good enough for a startup.
======
xenoterracide
I'm curious as well, we've decided to go with php for our project, (although
there's been some debate on python, and ruby) So I'm curious about frameworks
such as Zend and CakePHP.

